# Looking for a new place in a new place.... man im lost



## crzjp20 (Jun 7, 2004)

Hey guys so here is my deal.  I have just moved to louisville Ky and i am out of a Dojo.  I have about 4 months of shotokahn under my belt and have loved it.  The people were great, my instrustors ere great, and then i moved..... stinks huh.  Well i have been totaly unabaliable to locate a shotokahn dojo here in louisville.  There are loads of TKD, and i went and tried one and really didnt like it.  Anyways, so here is my question:  1. does any one know of a shotokahn club in kentucky?  
and second, and i know i am opening a can of worms here but, if i can not locate a shotokahn place, then what style would be a good style to transfer into.  I really enjoyed the discipline and tradition of shotokahn, and would like to keep that in whatever i continue to train in.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Rick Wade (Jun 7, 2004)

If you would like a self-defense based system try American Kenpo.


----------



## Jion (Jun 8, 2004)

If you're looking for something akin to Shotokan, you may want to try checking out a few more taekwondo schools or tang soo do.  Some styles of TKD and most TSD are very similar to Shotokan in most ways - same or similar forms, stances, technique, etc.


----------



## Han-Mi (Jun 8, 2004)

Jion said:
			
		

> If you're looking for something akin to Shotokan, you may want to try checking out a few more taekwondo schools or tang soo do. Some styles of TKD and most TSD are very similar to Shotokan in most ways - same or similar forms, stances, technique, etc.


I've never heard anyone say shotokan was like TKD. Of course I don't know much about shotokan.

Anyway, my suggestion is to try out a few more of the tkd schools. I like WTF better than ATA but, any studio that clings too much to any federation or association can be risky because of politics. Try to find one that has an instructor that is willing to train/teach/learn aspects of other styles and incorperate them into their MA. And since you are really into the tradition and discipline, you should pay close attention to those aspects when you watch their class. It all comes down to the instructor really, find a good one in any art and you will enjoy yourself. :roflmao: 

Oh and stay far away from olympic TKD.


----------



## Shinzu (Jun 8, 2004)

Tang Soo Do is like a sister style of Shotokan.  i have trained in shotokan also.  Tang Soo Do is the closest by far.  you would enjoy it!

good luck on your search!!


----------



## oldnewbie (Jun 8, 2004)

*crzjp20*

Welcome, you've comes to the right place for information....

I have about 3 years into Shotokan, and have switched as well.
Currently I study Hapkido, (long story) .. and some of the differences are:

no katas (miss those)
higher kicks (arrghh)
learning locks, takedowns, etc. (lots of fun - best part)

with four months into martial arts, you could go about any direction..
good luck,


----------



## Jion (Jun 8, 2004)

Han-Mi said:
			
		

> I've never heard anyone say shotokan was like TKD. Of course I don't know much about shotokan.


 More like TKD is like Shotokan. The founders of some of the first kwans studied under Funakoshi and/or his students, so some TKD, like mine, is pretty much Shotokan adapted to the Koreans.


----------



## crzjp20 (Jun 8, 2004)

yeah when it came to instrctors i had the privilage of training under a master sesei who just rocked my world, and i know it is goign to be hard to match that, but i have an open mind to it.  So TSD seems to be close, but how is it as a fighting style?  BTW i am not a white belt i was about to second test for a n orange when i moved, just dont know how to change the icon thing.  but anyways, i really enjoyed the tournament i have compeated in and i have done well in them kata and free sparing.  But i have seen some differece in different styles when it came to sparing.  At every tournament i went to the top three in every catagory were all shotokahn... might just be a luck, but i feel it was one of the better fighting styles.  Anyways, any more opinions???


----------



## Shinzu (Jun 8, 2004)

your wite belt status will change when you post more.  the more posts, the higher rank you earn.  it has nothing to do with your real martial arts experience 

TSD's fighing style is the same as shotokan i feel.  the terms are different of course..one is japanese and one is korean.  the stances are the same, the forms are almost identical.

as stated earlier though, don't limit yourself.... give the others a try.  you just might come across something that sparks your interest!


----------



## crzjp20 (Jun 8, 2004)

great thanks!! 

Ill keep looking

any more sugestions??


----------

